# Drilled holes?



## Larry Lyons (Mar 31, 2014)

I will need to attach a tab for a tinnerman to a steel tube without welding. I need to drill a screw hole in the steel tube that makes up the forward arch of the turtle deck. To this I will attach a small tab to mount the new larger headrest. My question is which would be better, a hole parallel to the longerons (front to back) or from the outside of the curve (in towards the center) of this arch. This arch is not a roll over support and not really a structural member other than to hold the stringers going aft. Or am I worried about nothing? The tube is 3/8", the hole will be for a #4 or #6 screw.

L


----------

